# Humminbird 755C



## Sell (Jan 24, 2002)

Found a heck of a deal on a HB 755C and was wondering if any of you have had one or know anything about them.


----------



## Sell (Jan 24, 2002)

Bought one and also the Navionics east card, works great with one problem, the Nav map ends just south and west of Drummond!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Good units.


----------

